# [Aug 30, 2013] Muddy Roots Festival (Cookeville, TN)



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2013)




----------



## the wizard (May 30, 2013)

this is a weird fest. will be there!


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 1, 2013)

My old band was supposed to play this two or three years ago... We split up 

Not very far at all from me.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 1, 2013)

Te first three songs I wrote for this band. We had some really awesome songs after this but we split and they were never recorded. Fun times compared to te break down "scene" bands I've been in.

http://m.myspace.com/home.wap?bfd=webnext&isredirected=true#friends.list/profile/463302996


----------



## Odin (Jun 1, 2013)

Holly molly there is so much music here I have never even heard of or discovered....now I know whats wrong with listening to the radio.

That is an awesome playbill...

If by some miracle I'm on the road...


----------



## astralpunk (Jun 7, 2013)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Te first three songs I wrote for this band. We had some really awesome songs after this but we split and they were never recorded. Fun times compared to te break down "scene" bands I've been in.
> 
> http://m.myspace.com/home.wap?bfd=webnext&isredirected=true#friends.list/profile/463302996


good fucking music right here


----------



## astralpunk (Jun 7, 2013)

this is such a great line-up, damn dude, I'm gonna have to see if I can make it over there in time...


----------



## OrganVile (Jun 19, 2013)

Odin, one of the great things about Muddy Roots(other than the amazing music and sense of community) is the lack of the normal hippie festival goers. Please, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not ruin my favorite part of the year by bringing your spiny little fire balls and acid with you. Maybe I'm just being an asshole, but this just truly worries me. 
I dont want to see this great event based off of the love for roots music turn into just another weekend of people looking for cheap drugs...


----------



## Odin (Jun 19, 2013)

> Please, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not ruin my favorite part of the year by bringing your spiny little fire balls and acid with you. Maybe I'm just being an asshole, but this just truly worries me.


 
no problem chief... 

I'd have to be an acid droppin hippie to do that. lol But I don't fit into such an nice and neat category.

I like all kinds of music... but I don't take my music seriously...
Maybe I should learn an instrument.
My whiskey jar doesn't count.
::wtf::


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2013)

OrganVile said:


> Odin, one of the great things about Muddy Roots(other than the amazing music and sense of community) is the lack of the normal hippie festival goers. Please, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not ruin my favorite part of the year by bringing your spiny little fire balls and acid with you. Maybe I'm just being an asshole, but this just truly worries me.
> I dont want to see this great event based off of the love for roots music turn into just another weekend of people looking for cheap drugs...


 
what's wrong with fire spinning and cheap drugs??

i usually get pissed of by artificial light and expensive drugs…..


----------



## fkntrisarahtops (Jul 6, 2013)

No drugs! only whiskey, PBR and that good ol' moonshine.
Keep the tradition of Muddy Roots going, love this festival!
great place for a traveler gathering.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 9, 2013)

Let's not get all preachy here. It's not like its anyone or groups festival. If they want to do drugs so be it! What if the consensus was to stop underage binge drinking at concerts. At age 18 it must be hard to advocate "Whiskey, pbr & good ole moonshine & not drugs to protect a concert you just became old enough to attend without adult supervision. People will do what they do. They already ruined fake ass woodstock. I hope all who attends has a good time doing whatever substances they do or don't do.


----------



## fkntrisarahtops (Jul 9, 2013)

highwayman said:


> Let's not get all preachy here. It's not like its anyone or groups festival. If they want to do drugs so be it! What if the consensus was to stop underage binge drinking at concerts. At age 18 it must be hard to advocate "Whiskey, pbr & good ole moonshine & not drugs to protect a concert you just became old enough to attend without adult supervision. People will do what they do. They already ruined fake ass woodstock. I hope all who attends has a good time doing whatever substances they do or don't do.


Whatever you do is not to my worry, all that is being said is you will be looked down at for using drugs or talking about them. This is family festival, full of wonderful people and their children from all over. This isn't a trip fest or any sort of lighting festival. This festival is specifically for keeping underground roots music alive along with its original traditions of home cooked food, dancing, music, and yes moonshine for the late night desert. No one is preaching and no one is judging, we are just letting all of those who would like to attend know what's its going to be like. I wouldn't have posted this event if I didn't want others to come, it's just a little different than your typical hippie fest.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 10, 2013)

I see. I actually hate hippies (ps this isn't exactly a hippy site but I'm sure all are welcome). I don't do drugs or even smoke yes 420 is still a drug in my perverted mind. I don't spin fire or play with glowsticks either. Just trying to fight elitism & intollerance. One would think that goin to a fest in bumfuck Tenn with the possibility of being surrounded by many drunk ass rednecks would disuade some from going. Not me since that actually sounds like a shit ton of fun for me. Just like when us traveling drunk punx go to rainbow gatherings. It's the diversity that makes it interesting. I'm almost positive that some of the good ole boys from Tenn attending muddy roots will be on pyschadelics & other drugs there & actually prob love fire & lights too but will be casually camoflauged in plaid shirts,denim & truckers hats. Well since I do love traveling, PBR, music & fests I will be attending in the spirit of just such diversity. Ps I have been illegally drinking in bars since age 14 if I came off abit preachy earlier.


----------



## fkntrisarahtops (Jul 10, 2013)

highwayman said:


> I see. I actually hate hippies (ps this isn't exactly a hippy site but I'm sure all are welcome). I don't do drugs or even smoke yes 420 is still a drug in my perverted mind. I don't spin fire or play with glowsticks either. Just trying to fight elitism & intollerance. One would think that goin to a fest in bumfuck Tenn with the possibility of being surrounded by many drunk ass rednecks would disuade some from going. Not me since that actually sounds like a shit ton of fun for me. Just like when us traveling drunk punx go to rainbow gatherings. It's the diversity that makes it interesting. I'm almost positive that some of the good ole boys from Tenn attending muddy roots will be on pyschadelics & other drugs there & actually prob love fire & lights too but will be casually camoflauged in plaid shirts,denim & truckers hats. Well since I do love traveling, PBR, music & fests I will be attending in the spirit of just such diversity. Ps I have been illegally drinking in bars since age 14 if I came off abit preachy earlier.


 
Its an amazing experience and you'll have a hell of a time, don't forget to try the gator from the elderly miss in the RV! (two thumbs up!)


----------

